

Show HN: Reader.watch: daily curated list of 5 articles on tech and startups - readerwatch
http://reader.watch

======
readerwatch
Welcome to follow us at
[https://twitter.com/reader_watch](https://twitter.com/reader_watch) and
[https://www.facebook.com/reader.watch](https://www.facebook.com/reader.watch)

